# [gelöst] Oberfläche (X Server) startet nicht mehr

## nisto

Hallo.

Seit dem gestrigen update startet meine graphische Oberfläche als user nicht mehr. Unter root kann ich ganz normal starten.

```

nicos@sec12c49 ~ $ startx

xauth:  file /home/nicos/.serverauth.1424 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.14.65-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux sec12c49 4.14.78-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 5 09:33:07 CET 2018 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.78-gentoo root=UUID=5b4f43a6-5fca-4127-84fe-3e7098ecea1d ro resume=/dev/sda2

Build Date: 05 November 2018  08:55:02AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/home/nicos/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log", Time: Mon Nov  5 10:03:05 2018

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) 

Fatal server error:

(EE) xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 8 (Permission denied)

(EE) 

(EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/home/nicos/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.

(EE) 

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

^Cxinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: unexpected signal 2

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority

nicos@sec12c49 ~ $

```

Ich habe schon händisch die Rechte von n /dev/tty8 geändert, danach startet die Oberfläche, aber Tastatur und Maus ist nicht bedienbar.Last edited by nisto on Mon Nov 12, 2018 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Die Meldung "Permission denied" ist ziemlich eindeutig, wird der Xorg mit deinen User-Rechten ausgeführt reicht das offenbar nicht mehr aus. Kontrolliere doch mal ob dein User auch den nötigen Gruppen angehört.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Finalizing#Adding_a_user_for_daily_use

PS:

Ich habe mal vor längerem versucht eine kleine Liste zusammen zu stellen welche Rechte die einzelnen Gruppen vergeben:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wA5ImeTjUFEvJrG5RYtKsQFNK8GMfY2q-bkvLdG3NO4/edit?usp=sharing

Diese Liste ist aber vermutlich nicht ganz vollständig.

----------

## nisto

```

nicos@sec12c49 ~ $ id

uid=15172(nicos) gid=13000(aida-g) groups=13000(aida-g),5(tty),7(lp),10(wheel),11(floppy),14(uucp),16(cron),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),103(vboxusers),249(crontab),250(portage),999(plugdev),10130(sf),14500(cawa),15653(cawa-all),15654(sec12-p),15742(sec12),15776(ersthelfer),15872(haus-a19)

nicos@sec12c49

```

Mir fällt nicht auf in welcher Gruppe ich noch sein sollte.

----------

## schmidicom

 *nisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> nicos@sec12c49 ~ $ id
> ...

 

Wenn ich mir den Inhalt von meinem "/dev/input/" so ansehe wäre die Gruppe "input" für eine funktionierende Tastatur und Maus sicher mal keine schlechte Idee.

----------

## mike155

Funktioniert es besser, wenn Du einmalig als root folgendes ausführst: 

```
chmod 4711 /usr/bin/Xorg
```

----------

## nisto

@schmidicom

keine Änderung

@mike155

Damit startet die graphische Oberfläche und Maus und Tastatur sind bedienbar.

----------

## schmidicom

Das was mike155 da vorgeschlagen hat mag zwar funktionieren ist aber alles andere als ein Fix.

siehe: https://heise.de/-4205684

Interessanter wäre warum deine User-Prozesse scheinbar nicht auch die Rechte deines Users bekommen und/oder was in deinem "/dev" mit den Dateirechten schief geht.

----------

## nisto

Ja, ich möchte auch gern wissen, was da schief gegangen ist. Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar.

----------

## schmidicom

Nur mal so als Vergleichsmöglichkeit, sehen die Dateirechte in deinem "/dev" auch so aus wie bei mir?

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     120  5. Nov 07:32 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     160  5. Nov 07:32 by-path

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 64  5. Nov 07:32 event0

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 65  5. Nov 07:32 event1

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 74  5. Nov 07:32 event10

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 75  5. Nov 07:32 event11

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 76  5. Nov 07:32 event12

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 77  5. Nov 07:32 event13

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 78  5. Nov 07:32 event14

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 79  5. Nov 07:32 event15

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 80  5. Nov 07:32 event16

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 81  5. Nov 07:32 event17

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 82  5. Nov 07:32 event18

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 83  5. Nov 07:32 event19

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 66  5. Nov 07:32 event2

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 84  5. Nov 07:32 event20

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 85  5. Nov 07:32 event21

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 86  5. Nov 07:32 event22

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 67  5. Nov 07:32 event3

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 68  5. Nov 07:32 event4

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 69  5. Nov 07:32 event5

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 70  5. Nov 07:32 event6

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 71  5. Nov 07:32 event7

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 72  5. Nov 07:32 event8

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 73  5. Nov 07:32 event9
```

```
crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty  5,  0  5. Nov 13:27 /dev/tty

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  0  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty0

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  1  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty1

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 10  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty10

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 11  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty11

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 12  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty12

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 13  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty13

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 14  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty14

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 15  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty15

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 16  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty16

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 17  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty17

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 18  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty18

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 19  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty19

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  2  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty2

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 20  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty20

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 21  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty21

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 22  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty22

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 23  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty23

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 24  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty24

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 25  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty25

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 26  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty26

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 27  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty27

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 28  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty28

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 29  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty29

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  3  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty3

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 30  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty30

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 31  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty31

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 32  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty32

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 33  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty33

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 34  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty34

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 35  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty35

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 36  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty36

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 37  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty37

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 38  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty38

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 39  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty39

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  4  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty4

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 40  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty40

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 41  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty41

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 42  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty42

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 43  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty43

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 44  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty44

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 45  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty45

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 46  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty46

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 47  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty47

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 48  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty48

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 49  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty49

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  5  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty5

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 50  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty50

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 51  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty51

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 52  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty52

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 53  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty53

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 54  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty54

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 55  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty55

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 56  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty56

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 57  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty57

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 58  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty58

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 59  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty59

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  6  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty6

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 60  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty60

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 61  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty61

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 62  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty62

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4, 63  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty63

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  7  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty7

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  8  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty8

crw--w---- 1 root tty  4,  9  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 64  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 65  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/ttyS1

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 66  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/ttyS2

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 67  5. Nov 07:32 /dev/ttyS3
```

----------

## mike155

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das was mike155 da vorgeschlagen hat mag zwar funktionieren ist aber alles andere als ein Fix.
> 
> 

 

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es ein Fix ist.  :Wink: 

Aber: die Entwickler haben in den letzten Tagen an dem USE Flag "suid" des Pakets "xorg-server" rumgeschraubt. Und wenn nisto vor dem Update sein X starten konnte und nach dem Update nicht mehr, dann könnte es durchaus etwas mit dieser Änderung zu tun haben.

@nisto: es gibt zwei Arten, das Problem zu lösen. Entweder Du setzt über /etc/portage/package.use das USE Flag "suid" für xorg-server. Oder Du betreibst xorg-Server ohne suid Flag. Dann musst Du aber dafür sorgen, dass der User "nisto" alle erforderlichen Berechtigungen hat. Der zweite Weg ist das, was empfohlen wird - und das ist auch das, was schmidicom gerade mit der überprüfen will. Ich wollte da nicht im Wege stehen - mir war nur wichtig zu testen, ob wir überhaupt an der richtigen Stelle suchen - oder ob es auf deinem Computer ein ganz anderes Problem gibt...Last edited by mike155 on Mon Nov 05, 2018 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nisto

```

sec12c49 ~ # ls -l /dev/input/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     100 Nov  5 13:16 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     180 Nov  5 13:16 by-path

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 64 Nov  5 13:16 event0

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 65 Nov  5 13:16 event1

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 74 Nov  5 13:16 event10

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 75 Nov  5 13:16 event11

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 76 Nov  5 13:16 event12

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 77 Nov  5 13:16 event13

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 78 Nov  5 13:16 event14

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 79 Nov  5 13:16 event15

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 80 Nov  5 13:16 event16

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 81 Nov  5 13:16 event17

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 66 Nov  5 13:16 event2

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 67 Nov  5 13:16 event3

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 68 Nov  5 13:16 event4

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 69 Nov  5 13:16 event5

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 70 Nov  5 13:16 event6

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 71 Nov  5 13:16 event7

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 72 Nov  5 13:16 event8

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 73 Nov  5 13:16 event9

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 63 Nov  5 13:16 mice

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 32 Nov  5 13:16 mouse0

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 33 Nov  5 13:16 mouse1

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 34 Nov  5 13:16 mouse2

sec12c49 ~ # 

```

```

sec12c49 ~ # ls -l /dev/tty*

crw-rw-rw- 1 root  tty  5,  0 Nov  5 13:17 /dev/tty

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  0 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty0

crw------- 1 nicos tty  4,  1 Nov  5 13:30 /dev/tty1

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 10 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty10

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 11 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty11

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 12 Nov  5 13:34 /dev/tty12

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 13 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty13

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 14 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty14

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 15 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty15

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 16 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty16

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 17 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty17

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 18 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty18

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 19 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty19

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  2 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty2

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 20 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty20

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 21 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty21

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 22 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty22

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 23 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty23

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 24 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty24

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 25 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty25

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 26 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty26

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 27 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty27

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 28 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty28

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 29 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty29

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  3 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty3

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 30 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty30

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 31 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty31

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 32 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty32

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 33 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty33

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 34 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty34

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 35 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty35

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 36 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty36

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 37 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty37

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 38 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty38

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 39 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty39

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  4 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty4

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 40 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty40

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 41 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty41

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 42 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty42

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 43 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty43

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 44 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty44

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 45 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty45

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 46 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty46

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 47 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty47

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 48 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty48

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 49 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty49

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  5 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty5

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 50 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty50

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 51 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty51

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 52 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty52

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 53 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty53

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 54 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty54

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 55 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty55

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 56 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty56

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 57 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty57

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 58 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty58

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 59 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty59

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  6 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty6

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 60 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty60

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 61 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty61

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 62 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty62

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4, 63 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty63

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  7 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty7

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  8 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty8

crw--w---- 1 root  tty  4,  9 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root  uucp 4, 64 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root  uucp 4, 65 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/ttyS1

crw-rw---- 1 root  uucp 4, 66 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/ttyS2

crw-rw---- 1 root  uucp 4, 67 Nov  5 13:16 /dev/ttyS3

sec12c49 ~ #

```

----------

## schmidicom

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Das was mike155 da vorgeschlagen hat mag zwar funktionieren ist aber alles andere als ein Fix.
> 
>  
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es ein Fix ist. 

 

Habe ich auch nicht so interpretiert, allerdings könnte es eventuell so von anderen so missverstanden werden. Wollte dir jedenfalls nicht auf die Füsse treten.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Aber: die Entwickler haben in den letzten Tagen an dem USE Flag "suid" des Pakets "xorg-server" rumgeschraubt. Und wenn nisto vor dem Update sein X starten konnte und nach dem Update nicht mehr, dann könnte es durchaus etwas mit dieser Änderung zu tun haben.

 

Genau genommen haben sie da die Möglichkeit den Xorg mit suid zu installieren wieder hinein gepatcht nach dem sich im Bugtracker einer über die fehlende Option beschwert hat.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/669648

Und einige Kommentare dort haben mich doch ein bisschen geschockt, vor allem weil ich kurz davor den bereits weiter oben verlinkten Heise-Artikel gelesen habe. Ich meine die Option zu haben ist eine Sache, zu verlangen das diese im ebuild standardmäßig aktiviert sein sollte jedoch eine ganz andere...

@nisto

Also abgesehen von deiner eigenen kleinen Änderung sieht das doch schon mal ganz OK aus, also an den Dateirechten in deinem "dev" wird es wohl schon mal nicht liegen.

Wie genau startest du deine GUI eigentlich? Über einen Display-Manager wie XDM/KDM/GDM/SDDM oder nach dem OldSchool-Login auf dem Terminal?

----------

## nisto

Ich logge mich auf dem Terminal ein und starte dann die Oberfläche mit startx.

----------

## schmidicom

Ok, so weit ich mich noch erinnere (und es korrigiere mich bitte einer wenn es nicht stimmt) benötigt ein X ohne root-Rechte einige Dinge.

- Der User, unter dem der X ausgeführt wird, muss über die Rechte verfügen die nötigen Devices unter "/dev" anzusprechen.

- Es wird ein Session-Manager wie man es von consolekit, elogind oder logind her kennt benötigt.

- Es muss ein KMS kompatibler Grafiktreiber in Verwendung sein.

Ist das bei dir alles so vorhanden?

EDIT:

Wie ich gerade merke hat das Gentoo-Wiki einen Eintrag dazu: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Non_root_Xorg

Ist als erste Anlaufstelle sicher nicht verkehrt, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas sehr kurz.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Nov 05, 2018 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

@nisto: bitte poste auch mal die Ausgabe von: 

```
emerge --info

```

Dann sehen wir auch Deine USE Flags,  VIDEO_CARDS, INPUT_DEVICES und einiges mehr.

----------

## nisto

1. sollte stimmen anhand der Dateirechte

2. consolekit ist installiert

```

sec12c49 ~ # eix consolekit

* sec-policy/selinux-consolekit

     Available versions:  ~2.20170204-r1 2.20170204-r2 2.20170204-r3 2.20170204-r4 2.20170805-r2 2.20170805-r3 ~2.20170805-r4 2.20180114-r1 **9999

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:SELinux

     Description:         SELinux policy for consolekit

[?] sys-auth/consolekit

     Available versions:  0.4.6 1.1.0-r1 1.1.2 1.2.0 ~1.2.1 **9999 {acl cgroups debug doc evdev pam pm-utils policykit selinux systemd-units test udev KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(19:19:34 08/10/18)(acl policykit udev -cgroups -debug -doc -evdev -pam -pm-utils -selinux -test KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/ConsoleKit2/ConsoleKit2 https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

     Description:         Framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions and seats

Found 2 matches

sec12c49 ~ #

```

3. Zu diesem Punkt kann ich nichts sagen.

----------

## nisto

```

sec12c49 ~ # emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.51 (python 2.7.15-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.14.78-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.78-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3320M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8077740 total,   2956812 free

KiB Swap:    2047996 total,   2047996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 05 Nov 2018 11:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 0350e20fceab77d9f7e14fafa7a3dbfa0f59a2e2

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-vcs-ignore: true

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dv dvb dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp git glut gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gzip iconv icu imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lame ldap libtirpc lm_sensors lzma lzo mad matroska mime mmap mms mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib mysql ncurses nfs nis nls nptl nsplugin odbc openmp pcre pdf png ppds qt3support quicktime rdesktop readline recode rtmp samba scanner seccomp smp snmp sockets speex sqlite sse sse2 ssl subversion svg syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode upcall usb v4l vcd vim-syntax vlc vnc vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x264 xattr xine xinerama xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

sec12c49 ~ #

```

----------

## mike155

1) Hast Du das gleiche Problem wir in diesem Bug Report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/670212 ?

2) Unabhängig von dem Start-Problem: Core i5-3320M CPU ist eine Ivy Bridge CPU. VIDEO_CARDS sollte deshalb auch "i965" enthalten. Benutzt Du VESA-Grafik? Wenn nicht kann "vesa" raus. Richtig wäre dann: VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965". Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

----------

## schmidicom

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 1) Hast Du das gleiche Problem wir in diesem Bug Report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/670212 ?

 

Wenn es das ist könnte es vielleicht auch helfen von consolekit auf elogind umzustellen, das dürfte irgendwann sowieso nötig werden weil consolekit ja bereits am Tropf hängt.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

Andererseits finde ich es schon sehr heftig...   :Shocked: 

systemd gefällt mir persönlich zwar mehrheitlich sehr gut und es ist inzwischen auch weit verbreitet, aber man sollte gerade beim Xorg nicht einfach alle anderen Installationen (die kein systemd verwenden) derart im Stich lassen.

----------

## mike155

@nisto: wenn Du das gleiche Problem hast, wie https://bugs.gentoo.org/670212 oder https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1088836-highlight-.html, würde ich für ein paar Tage mit dem suid-Trick arbeiten und warten, bis es eine Lösung für das Problem gibt... Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, dass Du etwas falsch gemacht hast. Es scheint mir ein Problem der Gentoo-Entwickler oder von upstream zu sein.

Falls jemand andere Lösungsvorschläge hat: nur zu. Ich kann nicht weiter helfen, weil das Problem bei mir nicht auftritt - vielleicht, weil ich Systemd und Wayland benutze und mein X-Server schon länger ohne suid-Flag läuft.

----------

## nisto

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 1) Hast Du das gleiche Problem wir in diesem Bug Report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/670212 ?
> 
> 2) Unabhängig von dem Start-Problem: Core i5-3320M CPU ist eine Ivy Bridge CPU. VIDEO_CARDS sollte deshalb auch "i965" enthalten. Benutzt Du VESA-Grafik? Wenn nicht kann "vesa" raus. Richtig wäre dann: VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965". Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

 

1) Ja, dass war auch mein Problem.

2) sollte intel sein oder?

```

sec12c49 ~ # lspci | grep -i VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

sec12c49 ~ #

```

Last edited by nisto on Tue Nov 06, 2018 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nisto

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Funktioniert es besser, wenn Du einmalig als root folgendes ausführst: 
> 
> ```
> chmod 4711 /usr/bin/Xorg
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe bisher nur dieses gemacht, um als user die graphische Oberfäche starten zu können.

Oder sollte ich von hier noch etwas durchführen?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Non_root_Xorg

Mir ist nicht klar, was das im Moment für mich bedeutet.

----------

## nisto

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es das ist könnte es vielleicht auch helfen von consolekit auf elogind umzustellen, das dürfte irgendwann sowieso nötig werden weil consolekit ja bereits am Tropf hängt.
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

 

Da bleibe ich mal dran   :Cool:  .

----------

## schmidicom

Abgesehen vom wechsel auf elogind und den von mike155 vorgeschlagenen Änderungen an deiner "VIDEO_CARDS"-Variable fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein was du noch versuchen könntest um deinen Xorg ohne root/suid zum laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## nisto

Hi.

Auf meinem privaten Notebook hatte ich keine dieser von mir hier beschriebenen Probleme. Bei diesem System melde ich mich allerdings über den XDM Displaymanager an. Das suid Bit musste ich bei /usr/bin/Xorg nicht setzen, so das die graphische User Oberfläche startet.

----------

## schmidicom

Der XDM (welcher selbst ja auch mit root läuft) wird vermutlich das selbe machen wie der SDDM und den Xorg sowieso als root starten egal ob dieser nun mit suid installiert ist oder nicht. Aber dort ist das auch kein großes Problem, gefährlich wird es erst wenn wegen dem suid jeder unprivilegierte Benutzer den Xorg mit root-Rechten starten kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

nur kurz angemerkt - für elogind-Support wird xorg-server vermutlich erst ein elogind Useflag bekommen müssen (ich denke das wird die nächsten Tage kommen).

----------

## schmidicom

@nisto

Kannst du mal versuchen deinen Xorg mit "startx -- -keeptty" zu starten?

 *packages that need elogind support patches wrote:*   

> xorg-server (likely not required due to --keep-tty, systemd_logind=true)

 

----------

## nisto

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Der XDM (welcher selbst ja auch mit root läuft) wird vermutlich das selbe machen wie der SDDM und den Xorg sowieso als root starten egal ob dieser nun mit suid installiert ist oder nicht. Aber dort ist das auch kein großes Problem, gefährlich wird es erst wenn wegen dem suid jeder unprivilegierte Benutzer den Xorg mit root-Rechten starten kann.

 

Okay, dass war mir nicht bewusst.Last edited by nisto on Wed Nov 07, 2018 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nisto

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @nisto
> 
> Kannst du mal versuchen deinen Xorg mit "startx -- -keeptty" zu starten?
> 
>  *packages that need elogind support patches wrote:*   xorg-server (likely not required due to --keep-tty, systemd_logind=true) 

 

Das mache ich gerne, aber ich habe ja schon folgendes getan.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Funktioniert es besser, wenn Du einmalig als root folgendes ausführst: 
> 
> ```
> chmod 4711 /usr/bin/Xorg
> ```
> ...

 

Das heißt ich muss das suid Bit vorher wieder zurück setzen? Du meinst doch sicher auf dem System, wo es am Anfang nicht funktioniert hat?

----------

## schmidicom

 *nisto wrote:*   

> Das heißt ich muss das suid Bit vorher wieder zurück setzen?

 

Wenn du noch vor hast den Xorg ohne suid zum laufen zu bringen dann Ja.

Davon abgesehen wird die Modifikation mit chmod eh nicht von dauer sein. Sobald portage den Xorg erneut installiert oder aktualisiert entscheidet das USE-Flag "suid" ob "/usr/bin/Xorg" ein suid bekommt oder nicht.

----------

## nisto

Hi.

Ich setze die Dateirechte /usr/bin/Xorg dann auf die Ursprungswerte und probiere  dann:

```

startx -- -keeptty

```

Kann ich aber erst morgen Vormittag machen, heute muss ich am System noch arbeiten.

----------

## nisto

Mahlzeit.

Ich habe die Dateirechte zurück gesetzt und "startx -- -keeptty" ausgeführt. Es kam die selbe Fehlermeldung wie ohne Parameter und die graphische Oberfläche startete nicht.

----------

## nisto

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Unabhängig von dem Start-Problem: Core i5-3320M CPU ist eine Ivy Bridge CPU. VIDEO_CARDS sollte deshalb auch "i965" enthalten. Benutzt Du VESA-Grafik? Wenn nicht kann "vesa" raus. Richtig wäre dann: VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965". Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

 

Ich habe mal zu Testzwecken "VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" in die make.conf eingetragen. Die Grafik startete nicht, Fehlermeldung habe ich nicht kopiert.

So sieht es im Moment aus, wenn das System "VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" läuft.

```

sec12c49 ~ # lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -b3

0-00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [8086:0154] (rev 09)

106-    Subsystem: Dell 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [1028:0534]

174-    Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

208:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)

332-    Subsystem: Dell 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [1028:0534]

404-    Kernel driver in use: i915

432-    Kernel modules: i915

sec12c49 ~ #

```

----------

## schmidicom

@Zum Thema "VIDEO_CARDS"-Variable und Xorg-Modul

Bei einem Intel CPU der 3rd Generation müsstest du entweder eine Intel HD 4000 oder 2500 haben und bei beiden reicht das Xorg eigene modesetting-Modul völlig aus, also das vesa in VIEDO_CARDS kannst du dir sparen.

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i965 intel"
```

(Mit "libinput" funktioniert Maus, Tastatur und viele Touchpads mit nur einem einzigen Treiber)

Und um sicher zu stellen das der Xorg auch wirklich das modesetting-Modul benutzt wäre folgendes auch nicht verkehrt.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel HD Graphics 4000/2500"

    Driver      "modesetting"

EndSection
```

@Zum Thema rootless X

Ohne systemd bleibt hier wohl doch nichts anderes als abwarten bis der Xorg (oder das dazu gehörige ebuild) lernt sich auch mit elogind zufrieden zu geben.

----------

## nisto

Ah, die i915 fehlte also in der make.conf.

----------

## nisto

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und um sicher zu stellen das der Xorg auch wirklich das modesetting-Modul benutzt wäre folgendes auch nicht verkehrt.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dann kann ich diese Datei löschen?

```

sec12c49 ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/video.conf 

#Section "Device"

#       Identifier "video"

#       Driver "intel"

#       Option "DRI" "true"

#EndSection

sec12c49 ~ # 

```

```

sec12c49 ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

sec12c49 ~ #

```

----------

## schmidicom

 *nisto wrote:*   

> Dann kann ich diese Datei löschen?

 Deine bisherige "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/video.conf" wäre dann obsolete, ja.

Aber auch bei der Verwendung von libinput sollte das Tastaturlayout noch eingestellt werden. Zum Beispiel so:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "system-keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbModel" "de_sundeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Dieses Konfigurationsbeispiel ist unabhängig vom verwendeten Modul ("Driver") einsetzbar.

----------

## nisto

So, ich habe mal nen bisschen aufgeräumt. Es läuft alles mit den neuen Config Dateien. Das Setuid lasse ich erst mal gesetzt und warte ab. Evtl. installiere ich einen Displaymanager, wenn in naher Zukunft nichts passiert.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise   :Smile: 

----------

